# Hello from east Tennessee!!



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Allo fellow haunters, I'm new to home haunting and to these types of forums. I love to see enthusiasts of this wonderful holiday. Hope to meet some cool people and get some great tips for my planned projects.

Talk to you all soon!:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey man - welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum baldzillabill


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome. Nice handle.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Lots of great people and ideas here!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Baldzillabill! Glad you could join us.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## RZRRandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Baldzillabill said:


> Allo fellow haunters, I'm new to home haunting and to these types of forums. I love to see enthusiasts of this wonderful holiday. Hope to meet some cool people and get some great tips for my planned projects.
> 
> Talk to you all soon!:jol:[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad to see someone new too. I hope to share idea's with you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Baldz


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------

